# 18 Volt Lithium Ion Drill



## kreuzie (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm finally going to upgrade my old Makita 9.6 volt stick-battery drills, and am considering an 18 volt lithium ion drill.

Any recommendations?

kreuzie


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a 18V, 6 tool Makita kit I use everyday and love it.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*drills*

for the price i dont think you can beat hitachi. I have a few of their impact drills and they really are worth the money. Having said that i usually buy makita, because the quality and batteries are better, IMO. For typical shop use the hitachi's are good, but i do alot of remodeling also so i go through drills alot. I like the dewalts for their power, seems more than most, but not as much as the millwaukees i've have in the past. I think drills are a personal perference. I've only ever broken one drill, and it was totally my fault. Usually batteries are the issue. I a have a couple drills from about every brand and use them ALL everyday. One other thought.....i stay away from rigid and ryobi. They feel cheap and honestly i dont care for home depot so yeah!


----------

